# Pb avec Airport Express



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
tout d'abord je vous demande la plus grande mansuétude si ma question vous parait idiote et la réponse évidente. Je suis encore un newbie sur Mac et encore plus en ce qui concerne les réseaux (c'est le calvaire quand je veux installer un réseau).
Voilà mon but : utiliser une borne AE que j'ai trouvée d'occasion pour passer ma musique I Tune de mon Macbook sur ma chaîne hifi. Je vais détailler point par point ce que j'ai fait pour qu'il n'y ait pas de malentendus :
*la hifi est connectée à la borne via un câble RCA/3.5mm
*je branche la borne : un voyant vert s'allume, puis passe au jaune, devient jaune clignotant une trentaine de secondes puis s'éteint.
*sur le Mac j'utilise l'utilitaire Airport pour trouver la borne : rien !
J'ai beau faire et refaire la manip dix fois ; c'est le même résultat.
Ais-je oublier quelque chose ? Ma borne AE est t'elle en panne ? Accessoirement, est-ce que le fait que l'airport de mon Mac soit déjà jumelé avec mon modem ADSL peut venir de là ?
La notice d'Apple ne m'aide pas trop. Si vous pouviez je vous en serais extrêmement reconnaissant .


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,



Osborne a dit:


> *je branche la borne : un voyant vert s'allume, puis passe au jaune, devient jaune clignotant une trentaine de secondes puis s'éteint.


Ca, c'est mauvais signe. Le voyant devrait rester jaune (clignotant ou pas, je ne sais plus), pas vert ça c'est sûr (le voyant vert c'est quand la connexion se fait avec une box ou autre modem).

Tu peux toujours essayer le reset (pointe d'un trombone dans le petit trou) et la brancher en direct sur une prise (pas de multiprise) mais je doute quand même que ça règle ton souci. Amha ta borne est HS.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 une question très bête : as-tu configuré la borne pour qu'elle se connecte à ton routeur wifi ?

Si non, ça ne risque pas de marcher, et il est normal que tu ne la voies pas dans Utilitaire Airport : elle ne sera visible que quand tu la connecteras par câble Ethernet, le temps de la configurer correctement.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> une question très bête : as-tu configuré la borne pour qu'elle se connecte à ton routeur wifi ?
> 
> Si non, ça ne risque pas de marcher, et il est normal que tu ne la voies pas dans Utilitaire Airport : elle ne sera visible que quand tu la connecteras par câble Ethernet, le temps de la configurer correctement.



euh... là tu me poses une colle  !
Comment configurer la borne AE pour mon modem wifi ? Quelle manip dois-je faire ?
Oui, je suis un vrai newbie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Tu n'as pas répondu, mais je suppose que tu n'as pas configuré la borne.

Par conséquent elle n'est connectée à rien (elle ne connait pas TON réseau wifi) et n'est pas visible par Utilitaire Airport.

Tu dois donc la reseter et la configurer.

Quelle version d'Utilitaire Airport utilises-tu ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Par conséquent elle n'est connectée à rien (elle ne connait pas TON réseau wifi) et n'est pas visible par Utilitaire Airport.


Renaud, le voyant orange ne devrait-il quand même pas être allumé ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Comme il y a des options concernant le comportement du voyant (dont éteint une fois la phase lancement faite, clignotement seulement si activité), on ne peut rien conclure avant reset, qui remet le comportement du voyant par défaut, c'est à dire orange clignotant permanent si pas connecté, et vert fixe permanent si connecté.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

je n'avais pas répondu car je n'ai fait aucune manip autres que celles citées. Je viens d'essayer le reset: il ne se passe rien. Quand à la version d'Airport, j'utilise Snow Leopard si ça peut aider.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Après l'avoir reseté, il faut la configurer.

Pour la version d'Utilitaire airport : quand il est lancé, clique en haut à gauche dans la barre de menu sur Utilitaire Airport / à propos de Utilitaire Airport : version ?

J'aimerais connaitre ta version avant de te guider pour la configuration.

Pour configurer, la borne devra être branchée sur secteur, ET connectée par câble Ethernet soit à ta box, soit à un switch sur ton réseau (si tu en as un) soit à l'ordi directement.

Si tu es complètement largué, je peux te guider directement par Skype ou iChat.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

la version d'Airport est la 5.6.1 (561.3).
J'ai connecté mon Macbook à mon modem ADSL sur un des ports RJ45 ; un autre port est connecté sur un PC.
J'attends la suite des instructions


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Ok pour la version.

Maintenant il faut que tu connectes la borne au secteur, et par câble Ethernet au modem (à la place du Pc par exemple si tu n'as que 2 ports).

Ensuite tu lances Utilitaire Airport, tu dois y voir la borne.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

je viens de faire ce que tu dis : borne AE<->modem par ethernet... et il n'y a toujours rien 

PS : je précise que le macbook est connecté à mon modem par wifi, pas par ethernet ! C'est pour ça que les histoires de réseau me turlupinent.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Quitte Utilitaire airport (UA).

Reset la borne avec un trombone : il faut rester appuyé jusqu'à ce que le témoin se mette à clignoter orange rapidement.

Lance UA.

Ce n'est PAS un problème que le Macbook soit connecté par wifi.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

c'est bien là que la bât blesse : il ne se passe toujours rien. Faut dire que ce n'est pas la première fois que je titille ce reset et peut être que l'ancien propriétaire en a fait autant...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Quand tu dis il ne se passe rien, ça veut dire que tu ne vois pas la borne dans UA ?

Comment réagit le voyant quand tu maintiens le reset enfoncé ?


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

-1 : il ne se passe rien dans UA
-2 : aucun voyant ne s'allume


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Aïe...

Dans ton premier post tu disais que le voyant marchait.

Actuellement, il est éteint en permanence ?

Tu es sûr que la borne est bien branchée au secteur ?


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

le voyant marchait durant l'inialisation, quand je branche la borne. Mais comme je l'ai dit, le voyant ensuite s&#8217;éteint et plus rien ! 
Bon, je crois que je peux faire une croix sur ma borne (pour une fois qu'on trouve du matériel Apple d'occase...) :rose:

pour ce qui est du secteur, c'est l'ancienne borne AE qui s'enfiche directement dans la prise ! difficile de se tromper...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Ok.

Le voyant peut être configuré pour rester éteint quand il n'y pas d'activité (c'est une option dans la config).

Donc, il serait possible qu'avant reset, le voyant reste éteint.

Mais, après reset, il doit être allumé en permanence (clignotant ou fixe suivant les cas).

Essaie une dernière chose : 

Branche la borne par Ethernet directement au Mac, et aussi au secteur, bien sûr.

Refais un essai de reset, le voyant doit clignoter orange en permanence.

Si non, alors soit elle est HS, soit c'est le reset qui ne marche pas.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

y'a rien à faire ; ça marche pô.
Remarque le bouton reset m'a l'air peu normal : je ne sens aucune résistance quand je le titille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Il faut l'enfoncer assez fort : il y a un "clic" à franchir.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

je fait avec les moyens du bord. Je n'ai pas de trombone sous la main alors je prends une pointe de stylo bille. Et je ne sens rien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Peut être que la pointe de stylo à bille, c'est trop gros et ne va pas assez loin.

Il faut un trombone ou quelque chose d'aussi fin, et appuyer fort.

(par exemple un tout petit tournevis d'horloger).


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

j'ai essayé avec une punaise, et même un pointeau de moteur de modélisme !
Non, rien de rien (je ne regrette rieeeeeen).

edit : j'ai mis la main sur une trombone. Le verdict est clair : la touche reset est morte.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Alors si tu n'arrives pas au stade voyant orange clignotant permanent, c'est qu'elle est HS, ou que le reset ne se fait pas.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

oui, c'est ce que je craignais. Toute façon j'allais arrêté là mes essais. J'ai appris qu'en informatique il valait mieux s'arrêter à temps avant de balancer le matériel par la fenêtre 
Je te remercie -et je remercie Sly54- pour le temps que tu m'as consacré.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Pour info, avant d'arriver au reset, tu ne pouvais pas connaitre l'état de la borne.

En effet : 

1. elle ne pouvait pas se connecter à ton réseau wifi (normal) donc elle n'était connectée à rien et par conséquent inaccessible par UA.

2. si elle était configurée pour se connecter à un réseau (comme tu allais le faire toi), alors son port Ethernet est désactivé et donc elle est inaccessible même par câble Ethernet.

Il n'y a que le reset qui redonne l'accès à la borne par Ethernet, dans ce cas là.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

c'est bon à savoir ! Ca m'évitera à l'avenir des manips inutiles.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Si jamais tu en achètes une autre, et vu que j'avais préparé le topo, voici comment la configurer.

(ce n'est pas pour remuer le couteau dans la plaie  )

Brancher la borne sur secteur et par câble Ethernet au réseau ou à l'ordi directement.
Appuyer sur le reset jusqu'à ce que le voyant clignote orange rapidement.

Configuration dans Utilitaire Airport 5.6 en utilisant l'assistant de configuration, pour une utilisation de la borne en "client" du réseau wifi, avec fonction Airplay :

Cliquer en bas à droite sur Continuer.

Ecran 1 :
 je souhaite modifier&#8230;.
Continuer

Ecran 2 : 
modifier ces réglages
Nom de Airport Express : Airport Express (par exemple)
Mot de passe : choisir un mdp
Confirmer : 
Continuer

Ecran 3 :
modifier ces réglages
cocher Airplay
Nom du haut parleur : Salon (par exemple)
mdp : rien
Confirmer : rien
Continuer

Ecran 4 :
modifier ces réglages
Accéder à un réseau sans fil
Continuer

Ecran 5 :
Accéder à mon réseau sans fil
Continuer

Ecran 6 :
Nom du réseau sans fil : sélectionne ton réseau wifi
Sécurité d'accès : WPA2 Personnel ou autre (voir ton routeur)
MDP : la clé de sécurité de ton réseau wifi
Confirmer : idem

Ecran 7 :
Mettre à jour.

La borne redémarre (quelques minutes), le voyant est orange clignotant, puis devient vert fixe.

Si oui, enlève le câble Ethernet et branche la borne à ta chaîne hifi.

Dans iTunes, l'icône Airplay doit être présente, et te proposer le choix ordi / Salon.


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

je viens de copier ton topo. Encore mille fois merci pour ton aide !
Ce qui m'agace le plus c'est que l'actuelle borne AE me plait moins car elle a un fil pour le secteur. Je trouvais l'ancienne plus pratique. 
Juste une dernière question (là j'abuse..) : sur la nouvelle AE il y a deux ports Ethernet : à quoi sert le second ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Il y a un port WAN ("Entrée" Internet), et un port LAN.

Si par exemple la borne est utilisée comme point d'accès wifi ("créer un réseau"), il faut relier la box à la borne, par câble Ethernet.

Sur les anciennes bornes, on ne peut rien brancher d'autre (en Ethernet) puisqu'il n'y a qu'un port.

Si la borne a un deuxième port (LAN), on peut y brancher un autre ordi, ou un câble qui part vers un autre point d'accès, ou une imprimante par Ethernet, etc...

Le "topo" que j'ai mis est en utilisant l'assistant de configuration.

On peut aussi utiliser "configuration manuelle" qui permet plus de choses, par exemple options sur le comportement du voyant, adresse IP fixe, etc...


----------



## Osborne (6 Mai 2013)

merci encore, et peut être à une prochaine fois


----------



## Osborne (10 Juillet 2013)

bon, me revoilou ... J'ai acheté une nouvelle borne. J'ai suivi les consignes de Renaud. RAS, ou presque... Tout fonctionne bien, sauf que... je n'ai pas d'icône Airplay dans ITunes !!! Donc impossible de lire ma musique sur des hauts-parleurs distants. D'ailleurs je constate que le réglage pour Airplay "saute" une fois sur deux quand j'enregistre les modifications du panneau de configuration Airport. J'ai la guigne


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juillet 2013)

Osborne a dit:


> D'ailleurs je constate que le réglage pour Airplay "saute" une fois sur deux quand j'enregistre les modifications du panneau de configuration Airport. J'ai la guigne


iTunes et OS à jour ? Permissions réparées ?


----------



## Osborne (10 Juillet 2013)

ben ça marche après une bonne heure de tripatouillage ! Faut pas chercher à comprendre


----------



## Major fatal (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,


J'alimente à nouveau ce topic, car je rencontre quelques problèmes similaires avec ma borne Airport Express (ancien modèle). :mouais:

Je suis sous Montain Lion (et Utilitaire Airport 6.3 :rateau: ). J'utilise ma borne AE pour diffuser de la musique sans fil sur une enceinte à partir du Mac. Tout cela fonctionne très bien. Mais depuis quelques jours, je souhaite modifier la config de la borne et là... bienvenue dans le monde abstrait de l'Utilitaire Airport 6.

En fait, je souhaite créer deux profils pour ma borne : le premier pour diffuser de la musique, comme expliqué ci-dessus, le second afin d'utiliser Airport Express à l'hôtel, comme point d'accès à partir d'une sortie Ethernet.

Depuis le déploiement de l'Utilitaire Airport 6, la doc de ma borne est obsolète. je ne parviens pas à créer des profils (je ne trouve pas l'accès à cette fonction) ni à modifier la configuration de la borne.  Désormais, même la réinitialisation de l'Airport Express me parait ésotérique (j'arrive à la faire fonctionner après quelques tentatives pour diffuser la musique, mais presque au pif...). Pour ce qui est de configurer un second profil "point d'accès", je fais du surplace... Si quelqu'un maitrise le sujet, je suis preneur...

D'avance merci.


----------



## Major fatal (1 Août 2013)

Bon, après une soirée à bidouiller l'Utilitaire Airport 6, aucune avancée... :rateau:
Ma borne Airport Express fonctionne toujours chez moi sur mon réseau wifi , mais impossible de créer un autre profil pour la configurer un point d'accès.

J'ai essayé d'installer l'Utilitaire Airport 5.6, mais Mountain Lion n'en veut pas... :mouais:

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Sly54 (1 Août 2013)

Major fatal a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'installer l'Utilitaire Airport 5.6, mais Mountain Lion n'en veut pas... :mouais:


Utilitaire Airport 5.6.1 tourne bien chez moi (ML 10.8.4)


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

La solution est bien de passer par Airport Utility 5.6.1. Par contre il faut "ruser" pour l'installer sur MountainLion.
Je vous renvoie à l'article de MacG:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258615/installer-utilitaire-airport-5.1-sous-mountain-lion


----------



## Major fatal (1 Août 2013)

Ok merci. Je vais essayer comme ça.


----------



## Major fatal (3 Août 2013)

Donc, verdict :

Pour l'installation de l'utilitaire airport 5.6, ç marche nickel, merci.

Par contre, j'ai toujours pas réussi 1/ à créer des profils, 2/ à configurer un point d'accès pour utiliser ma borne derrière une sortie éthernet (celle qu'on trouve dans les chambres d'hôtel par exemple. Je suppose que c'est possible : il en question dans la notice de l'AE. Mais même avec l'utilitaire 5.6 la démarche décrite ne correspond pas (Il est d'ailleurs question d'un "utilitaire admin airport" )

Voilà. Si une âme charitable peut éclairer ma lanterne...


----------



## JPD (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je relance la discussion car j'ai le même problème.

J'ai une vieille borne AE qui me servait a diffuser iTunes sur une chaine dans le salon.

J'ai voulu reessayer la borne n'est plus visible dans iTunes. Comme il vient d'y avoir une mise a jour iTunes je pensais que ça venait de la mais je me suis rappelé que j'avais changer de box orange.

Mais la pas moyen de reconfigurer la borne...

Elle n'est pas visible par Utilitaire AIrport 6.3.1. J'ai chargé une version 5 comme proposé plus haut et c'est pareil.

Je ne vois pas ma borne même si elle est branchée par ethernet.

elle fonctionnait tres bien avec l'ancienne box (orange).

Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

Il faudrait réinitialiser la borne (un trombone appuyé sur le tout petit bouton pendant quelques secondes je crois)


----------



## JPD (23 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudrait réinitialiser la borne (un trombone appuyé sur le tout petit bouton pendant quelques secondes je crois)




Déja fait...

Et en plus maintenant le voyant est vert...


Quand je reinitialise un reseau Apple Network 613ad3 apparait mais la connexion est impossible delai depassé...


----------



## JPD (24 Août 2013)

Apres des echanges et des manips il semblerait que ma borne soit HS...

comment la remplacer pour diffuser iTunes sur ma chaine evidement dans une autre pièce.


----------

